# Robustes/Outdoor Handy



## GlanDas (17. März 2008)

Servus,

mein jetztiges Siemens M75 hat heute den Geist aufgegeben. Die Ladebuchse ist definitiv hinüber und auf Wackelkontakt hab ich auch keine Lust mehr.
Deswegen wollt ich mir zu meinem B-Day ein neues Handy schenken lassen.
Irgendwas in der gleichen Art. Robust, Schlagfest und wenn möglich auch Wasserfest. Funktionen sind immer praktisch aber eigentlich muss ich nur Telefonieren SMS's schreiben und ein Wecker sollt's auch haben  
MP3 Player brauch ich nicht, Kamera ist praktisch aber bei den meisten Dingern ja nicht gerade berauschende Qualität.
Das nächste Problem. So Günstig wie möglich.  

Gruß GlanDas


----------



## tvaellen (17. März 2008)

Nokia 5140i
http://www.amazon.de/Nokia-5140i-sc...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1205785109&sr=8-1

Das hat selbst mein Sohn noch nicht klein bekommen und der ist wirklich ein Zerstörer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (30. März 2008)

Samsung SGH-M110


----------



## leeqwar (30. März 2008)

hab beim radfahren auch immer ein 5140 dabei.


----------



## eesti (30. März 2008)

Das Nokia 5140i ist mir schon 3m von der Leiter auf Betonboden gefallen und hat absolut nichts abbekommen, ist auch beim Skifahren schon im Schnee gelegen und im Matsch, absolut geiles Outdoorhandy   und funktioniert auch nach fast 3 Jahren in meinem Besitz noch tadellos.


----------



## CarstenKausB (30. März 2008)

Das Nokia 5140i habe ich auch. Beim vorherigen 5140 ist mir bei Sturz vom Küchentisch das Display gerissen (hat im Nokia Shop 50,- EUR gekostet; Vodafone wollte das doppelte).

Hat sonst schon viel mitgemacht, was man auch am (GPS-) Cover sieht. Das Gehäuse hat leider einen Riss, den ich aber nachher mit Sekundekleber verarzten werde.

Nachteil: Das Display des Covers ist ungeschützt und zerkratzt sehr schnell.
Vorteil: Ein Ersatzcover kostet bei Ebay ein paar Cents (ausser das GPS Cover   )

Dann bietet Samsung das SGH-M110 an, welches auf Multimedia-Schnickschnack verzichtet:






Richtig tough ist das neue Sonim XP1:





 Gibts für 250,- EUR bei Conrad

Demnächst (2.Quartal 2008) kommt noch ein "Outdoor" Handy von Sony-Ericsson, das C702:




Immerhin dann doch mit 3,2MP Kamera und für mich interessant, als einziges etwas stabileres Handy am Markt mit GPS (ausser dem 5140i).

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Spezialistz (30. März 2008)

das samsung hat sich ein freund von mir gekauft. vorher hatte er das nokia 5140.
naja...mal sehen, wie es sich schlägt..


----------



## horstj (30. März 2008)

siemens me45. leicht robust ohne schnickschnack in der buch leicht zu bekommen. gummiertes gehäuse und gepufferte elektronik und hat die gleichen zertifizierungen wie jetzt das sonim (m.E. ist es sogar robuster).


----------



## sgajda (30. Dezember 2009)

überzeugt..........
http://www.sonimtech.com/rps.php


----------

